

Ask HN: WordPress theme, code and Math eq plugins - sytelus

Which WordPress theme, code snippet and Math equation plugins do you use in your personal blog?<p>There is just too much noise in search results and general information is not optimized for technical blogs anyway. I&#x27;ll be going through lot of these myself but wanted to know if community here has some strong preferences or glowing revs for any options.
======
opminion
For math equations, WordPress.com now supports LaTeX by default:

[http://en.support.wordpress.com/latex/](http://en.support.wordpress.com/latex/)

